# Wikipedia page, form questionnaire, science



## TheCarl (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi fellow community of Leaky Gassers AKA smellers from rectum.

We HAVE to put up a wikipedia page "Leaky Gas"! If there are not enough reliable references to do so (this seem to be the case from what I can gather from fellow forum user Candide) we must create these references ourselves.

A thing to start with would be to send out a form to all publishers on this forum with questions to answer to get an idea of communalities between us. For example:

"At which age did leaky gas/ odor problem start?"

"Are you a ceasarian?"

"How grave would you rate your problems ona scale from 1 to 5."

Etc etc.

I saw mention of such a form a couple of years ago on this forum, how did it end? Has there been any publication of it anywhere.

I believe the reason so little is happening for our conditions is simply that the scientific community don't knownabout us. We are probably a very small part of the population and we have not been good enough to define ourselves to the outside world. This forum Leaky Gas/ Odor is a big exception, but still it hasn't - to my knowledge - led to any science being made.

That's what we should aim for - science being made.

Let's start with the form. More ideas, suggestions?


----------

